# OptiMax Beeping?



## Meerkat

Why does my 2016 200hp Opti beep after starting? As in beep, beep, beep? Not sure how many beeps. Does it a minute or so after starting. Only does it once & not every time I start it. Otherwise motor runs just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye Ron

How’s your oil level


----------



## Meerkat

Oil level is full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddy721

Fuel water separator possibly. How many beeps?


----------



## Meerkat

I don’t know how many beeps. Just does it once just after starting and then only intermittently. Seems like maybe 4 or 5 beeps then silent. By the time I realize it is beeping it is done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/476440-four-beeps-150-mercury-optimax.html


----------



## rangerpig250

Sounds like issue with oil reservoir cap or sensor in tank


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks for input. Gives me some things to check. Always something! I also am also going to check the battery. Saw something about low voltage after starting if the battery is going bad.


----------



## Ranger6

*







"My warning horn went "Beep".... or "Beep Beep Beep Beep""*
*This thread will be added to the "Commonly Asked- Commonly Used" sticky post, for future reference.

If you've been referred to this post by a LINK, please read the below, and follow the recommendations:


TWO types of warnings are used on recent production engines:

SOLID TONE: Critical Warning (SHUT ENGINE DOWN, serious problem present)

FOUR BEEPS: Non-Critical Warning (Proceed to port, get engine to dealer for service as soon as SAFELY possible).

In EITHER case, there are literally DOZENS of potential causes. A Smartcraft Instrument MAY help by giving an indication of what the fault was. 

Get your engine to your Local (AUTHORIZED) Mercury Dealer, for Computer Diagnostic System PRINTOUTS of the:

-Run History
-Freeze Frame (Fault) History
-Fault Seconds Counters.

Information in these reports will help to determine what fault was occurring, and can assist in accurately diagnosing the cause.










IMPORTANT: DO NOT IGNORE YOUR WARNING HORN. ALWAYS- IN EVERY CASEassume that the horn is FUNCTIONING PROPERLY (attempting to advise you of a problem that REQUIRES PROMPT ATTENTION) until, or unless PROVEN OTHERWISE.









ALSO IMPORTANT: Later model engine Warning Horn Strategies have CHANGED. Warning horn will sound ONE Critical or Non-Critical Warning, and then cease. Engine Guardian takes over from there (until the key is cycled off, then the process repeats for each fault).*


----------



## Twister Tail 14

I had the same issue, it was the battery going bad. Starting the motor pulls the voltage down enough to set off the alarm before the charging system picks it back up.


----------



## Meerkat

Ranger6 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My warning horn went "Beep".... or "Beep Beep Beep Beep""*
> *This thread will be added to the "Commonly Asked- Commonly Used" sticky post, for future reference.
> 
> If you've been referred to this post by a LINK, please read the below, and follow the recommendations:
> 
> 
> TWO types of warnings are used on recent production engines:
> 
> SOLID TONE: Critical Warning (SHUT ENGINE DOWN, serious problem present)
> 
> FOUR BEEPS: Non-Critical Warning (Proceed to port, get engine to dealer for service as soon as SAFELY possible).
> 
> In EITHER case, there are literally DOZENS of potential causes. A Smartcraft Instrument MAY help by giving an indication of what the fault was.
> 
> Get your engine to your Local (AUTHORIZED) Mercury Dealer, for Computer Diagnostic System PRINTOUTS of the:
> 
> -Run History
> -Freeze Frame (Fault) History
> -Fault Seconds Counters.
> 
> Information in these reports will help to determine what fault was occurring, and can assist in accurately diagnosing the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT: DO NOT IGNORE YOUR WARNING HORN. ALWAYS- IN EVERY CASEassume that the horn is FUNCTIONING PROPERLY (attempting to advise you of a problem that REQUIRES PROMPT ATTENTION) until, or unless PROVEN OTHERWISE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO IMPORTANT: Later model engine Warning Horn Strategies have CHANGED. Warning horn will sound ONE Critical or Non-Critical Warning, and then cease. Engine Guardian takes over from there (until the key is cycled off, then the process repeats for each fault).*


Where do I find this “commonly asked, commonly used” sticky post? I looked and cannot find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger6

Bass Boat Central, Mercury 3 liter section, thread at the top, commonly asked.


----------



## Meerkat

Thks! I appreciate it! I have the official Merc Service & Repair manual & it has absolutely nothing that I can find on codes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger6

It’s been a few years since I’ve had my Optimax but I think the only way to truly get what code went off is to have the dealer read the code on their machine. I do remember that I had an alarm go off once, similar to your situation when it was started, but it showed up on my smartcraft gauge as low voltage. When I took it in for regular service in the winter that code was stored on the computer printout they gave me. The printout they gave had multiple cases of low voltage alarm but I really only remember hearing the alarm once.


----------



## Meerkat

Ranger6 said:


> It’s been a few years since I’ve had my Optimax but I think the only way to truly get what code went off is to have the dealer read the code on their machine. I do remember that I had an alarm go off once, similar to your situation when it was started, but it showed up on my smartcraft gauge as low voltage. When I took it in for regular service in the winter that code was stored on the computer printout they gave me. The printout they gave had multiple cases of low voltage alarm but I really only remember hearing the alarm once.


I went on the BBC message board you recommended & one of the links was to the “Mercury VesselView”. I am doing some more research but seems it is a “unit” you plug into your motor that connects to an app on your phone via Bluetooth & amongst other things it will decipher the codes. I will update this thread on what I find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madgabfar

Take boat to mercury dealer have them hook up to computer. Saving 100 bucks might cost you thousands.


----------



## dwmikemx

Sounds like oil tank sensor gone bad. Not replaceable, must buy complete tank with sensor. I tested and replaced one for a friend this summer. E Bay had the best price on a new unit.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Meerkat said:


> Why does my 2016 200hp Opti beep after starting? As in beep, beep, beep? Not sure how many beeps. Does it a minute or so after starting. Only does it once & not every time I start it. Otherwise motor runs just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s tired from being used too much??? 

Sorry Joe, had to!


----------



## Meerkat

Meerkat said:


> I went on the BBC message board you recommended & one of the links was to the “Mercury VesselView”. I am doing some more research but seems it is a “unit” you plug into your motor that connects to an app on your phone via Bluetooth & amongst other things it will decipher the codes. I will update this thread on what I find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did some research on this and the Mercury VesselView is the equivalent of the OBD-II scan tool that you can get for your car to interpret the "check engine light". It does other stuff too but right now I just need the "4 beep" warning code translated into English. 

I am pretty handy with a wrench & I enjoy fixing stuff so if I know what I am looking for I can fix it myself. It may well be the oil tank sensor, but it may also be something simple like a weak starting battery. At least I will have a starting point and when I am done I will know it has been fixed right.

I know I could take it to a dealer and pay them $100 to hook it to their computer but even under warranty my experience with dealers has been less than satisfactory (don't ask!). 

Or can buy VesselView for about $230 delivered on Amazon. Here is a link to a youtube video that explains what VesselView does:




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Meerkat

So I installed the Mercury Vesselview Mobile. It is really easy to install & it does everything described in the video above. 

Most important for me is that if I get a 4 beep fault code I can look it up and get something like this:








(I don't have any fault codes at present so I snagged the picture above to illustrate how a fault code will look if & when I get one.)

I started down this path because I did get a one-time 4 beep code last time I was out but when I connected the Vesselview there were no fault codes stored so I contacted Mercury to see if I could get codes from before I installed Vesselview & here is their response:
"The VesselView will show fault information for any current/active engine faults; it will not be able to show non-active faults which may have occurred prior to installation of the monitor. If the fault had still been active when you installed the monitor, you should have received an alarm. If you did not receive an alarm, we would suspect there are no active faults at this time."

But at least now if I do get a code, I will get some information about what is wrong rather than the mysterious 4 beeps.


----------



## Ranger6

Thanks for the update on this, I did not know of anyone using one of these. It sounds like the next time you get an alarm you will be able to see what it is. 
I’m not sure if it has the capability,or not, but one of the biggest things to monitor for your Optimax is the temperature or lack of temperature. When I was running an Optimax I would always leave the setting on temperature with the Smartcraft gauge. Most 2 stroke outboards are susceptible to cold seize and the Optimax thermostat is known to get debris in it causing it not to open and close properly. If you can now monitor the temperature you will be able to see if the stat is working or not. When warming up your motor you should see the temperature come up to around 130 and then start dropping when the stat opens. If the temperature does not get to 130 the stat needs cleaned or replaced. 
Hopefully this device will give the ability to monitor some important details on an expensive outboard.


----------



## Meerkat

Ranger6 said:


> Thanks for the update on this, I did not know of anyone using one of these. It sounds like the next time you get an alarm you will be able to see what it is.
> I’m not sure if it has the capability,or not, but one of the biggest things to monitor for your Optimax is the temperature or lack of temperature. When I was running an Optimax I would always leave the setting on temperature with the Smartcraft gauge. Most 2 stroke outboards are susceptible to cold seize and the Optimax thermostat is known to get debris in it causing it not to open and close properly. If you can now monitor the temperature you will be able to see if the stat is working or not. When warming up your motor you should see the temperature come up to around 130 and then start dropping when the stat opens. If the temperature does not get to 130 the stat needs cleaned or replaced.
> Hopefully this device will give the ability to monitor some important details on an expensive outboard.


Yes it does give me the capability to monitor temperature. I will watch for that. Thks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat

Just a quick update: Turned on the ignition switch & immediately got a fault warning that my kill switch was open. Fixed that & fault code gone. Positive sign?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger6

You will get an alarm when you turn the key to ignition and the kill switch is tripped but the motor shouldn’t start. I am going to assume that when you were on the water and got the alarm the motor was just started?? If the motor started and then you got the alarm, the kill switch would not have been your original issue.
My gut feeling on your original alarm, is low voltage. The only times I ever got an alarm on my Optimax was for low voltage immediately after starting the motor in cold weather. I fixed that issue by upgrading to a better battery.
Since my gut feeling doesn’t mean anything that’s where your new monitor is going to help you. I would recommend having the monitor connected the next time you go to the ramp. Back it in, start it, and if you get the alarm again you should know on your monitor what is causing it. If you have the correct muffs for you motor you could try the same exercise in your driveway.


----------



## rangerpig250

Ranger6 said:


> You will get an alarm when you turn the key to ignition and the kill switch is tripped but the motor shouldn’t start. I am going to assume that when you were on the water and got the alarm the motor was just started?? If the motor started and then you got the alarm, the kill switch would not have been your original issue.
> My gut feeling on your original alarm, is low voltage. The only times I ever got an alarm on my Optimax was for low voltage immediately after starting the motor in cold weather. I fixed that issue by upgrading to a better battery.
> Since my gut feeling doesn’t mean anything that’s where your new monitor is going to help you. I would recommend having the monitor connected the next time you go to the ramp. Back it in, start it, and if you get the alarm again you should know on your monitor what is causing it. If you have the correct muffs for you motor you could try the same exercise in your driveway.


I had the exact same situation as you. Battery was getting old, new optima blue top fixed the issue.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks for the responses! Here is an update...

I was out yesterday. Started the motor and after a few minutes got the 4 beep fault code. Just once - 4 beeps and done.
Checked the Mercury Vesselview Mobile for faults:








Here is what is said: "Thermostat. Service engine soon.








Looking at the detail it is telling me: Engine coolant temperature too low.








Which is what Ranger6 said it might be! Good call buddy!

So for me, while Vesselview is not cheap it has proven worth it for me. New thermostats coming up!


----------



## Ranger6

Looks like that is going to be a good tool. It even shows your last fault with the kill switch. Don't be so quick to buy some new thermostats, Mercury is real proud of them. Go ahead and remove them and clean them up. They are known for the smallest amount of debris not allowing them not function properly. When you get them out and cleaned up put some water in a pan on your stove and turn it on. Drop the stats in and you will be able to see if they are opening when the water gets to 130 degrees. Take it out and make sure it closes FULLY. Yours are not closing fully which is what is not allowing the temperature to get high enough. If after your cleaning and testing they do not function correctly, replace them. Glad you got this figured out and keeping everyone informed on how the vessel view works.


----------



## Meerkat

Ranger6 said:


> Looks like that is going to be a good tool. It even shows your last fault with the kill switch. Don't be so quick to buy some new thermostats, Mercury is real proud of them. Go ahead and remove them and clean them up. They are known for the smallest amount of debris not allowing them not function properly. When you get them out and cleaned up put some water in a pan on your stove and turn it on. Drop the stats in and you will be able to see if they are opening when the water gets to 130 degrees. Take it out and make sure it closes FULLY. Yours are not closing fully which is what is not allowing the temperature to get high enough. If after your cleaning and testing they do not function correctly, replace them. Glad you got this figured out and keeping everyone informed on how the vessel view works.


Yeah! Those thermostats are $100 apiece! And you need 2! I will check them first!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draggin' Fish

My 250 pro xs gave me the same beeping alarm a couple years ago. Smartcraft guage was showing a low temp fault. Before replacing thermostats and replacing parts on a motor that was only a few years old, I wanted to try something simple, so I ran the motor on muffs when I got home from fishing. After running on the muffs for a few minutes, the blockage cleared and I watched the temperature range from 130 - 120 degrees as the thermostats opened/closed. I now run the motor on the muffs for a few minutes after each outing. Since doing this, I have not had any further temperature alarms the past couple years. Something simple to try before spending the time and money on thermostats, and might keep the problem from re-occurring if you do replace them.


----------



## Limitman

I think I’m having the same problem with mine. I probably have some debris in the stats. Will take apart in the spring and clean them up. I know it will give u the warning if the stats are not within a certain amount of degrees of each other. I believe 10 degrees. I did buy a scanner tool years ago so I’m able to read the faults and history. I also rebuilt the engine 3 years ago cause it seized up. I had low voltage warning as well over the summer and it turned out I needed a new alternator. My connection must have gotten loose at the alternator so the post that wire screwed to melted a little and I couldn’t tighten it so had to replace it.


----------



## Meerkat

I pulled the stats. No debris. Put them in hot water & they opened at 130 degrees. So I replaced them anyway. Ran the motor in garage on tap water for 30 mins with no fault codes. Codes I got before were at idle on the lake. Next will be the real test on the lake. Hopefully tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limitman

Meerkat said:


> I pulled the stats. No debris. Put them in hot water & they opened at 130 degrees. So I replaced them anyway. Ran the motor in garage on tap water for 30 mins with no fault codes. Codes I got before were at idle on the lake. Next will be the real test on the lake. Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also noticed on mine I didn't get any codes when the lake was warmer. Only when the lake got into the 40's is when my temp codes would come up.


----------



## Meerkat

I emailed Mercury and here is their response:
_"Your engine is likely tripping this code simply because the water temperature is so cold, and shortly after starting the engine the temperature sender warms to the point the alarm disappears. If you wish us to investigate this further we can have our engineering team take a look at a screenshot of the fault but if the fault goes inactive shortly after startup you have nothing to worry about as that shows the sender is working as it should. It is also not a critical fault so it is not affecting the engines runability."
_
So it looks like I am good. Hope this helps someone else who gets mysterious "beeps".


----------

